# **\The Unofficial Razer Mouse ClubHouse/**



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 27, 2010)

WELCOME TO THE RAZER MOUSE CLUBHOUSE


Hey guys, this is a new club I'm making where everything is about Razer mice. Your free to join even if you don't have one, but would like to participate in the conversations.













Official Razer mice drivers and support: www.razersupport.com

Installing new drivers for a Razer mouse. First find your mouse's correct drivers on the website above. Make sure it's the right version. Razer has different dpi versions of some mice. Enter your E-mail and country of which you live in to start the download. Please download the Drivers first and then the updates.

Once installed you will need to do a system restart. On upon loading windows a program appears. It allows you to customize and tweak the settings of your mouse.







Razer mice: http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/DisplayCategoryProductListPage/categoryID.35208800
All Razer mice come with a 2 year guarantee.

Please tell me if you want to join, just put which Razer mice you own.


Current Members: 1nf3rn0x-Razer DeathAdder v2
Krony-Razer Copperhead
JC316-Razer DiamondBack
Mathragh-Razer Imperator


----------



## Krony (Dec 27, 2010)

On my second Copperhead atm


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Diamondback 3G. Best mouse ever...


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 28, 2010)

Razer Imperator here





Its been a good mouse for me uptill now.

It doest however seem to stop working every now and then, lights stay on, but the only way to get it working again is after I unplug and then replug the USB cable.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 28, 2010)

How old is it? Still under warranty?


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 28, 2010)

About half a year, but it doesnt really bug me alot, and the way my usb ports are treated(by myself mainly) i wouldnt be surprised the problem would be the laptop, not the mouse

Just wanted to know whether it was a known problem or not


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 28, 2010)

Nope, does it happen with any other usb devices? Maybe try a usb hub and see if the same thing occurs.


----------



## Mathragh (Dec 28, 2010)

It appears to be happening on another system I connected it to aswell. I guess its the mouse thats at fault then.

As I'm currently not really bothered with it,  and it not getting worse, I'll leave it be.


Anyway, thanks for the feedback man


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 28, 2010)

It's ok, then again its what this thread is for


----------

